# Does anyone know a good satellite tracking system?



## FreeCell (May 21, 2004)

I'm just trying to get suggestions on which satellite tracking system i should get.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

have heard really good things about the LoJack systems, also, if its possible, NorthStar has sat. tracking built in, but i dont know if it can be fitted to any car.


----------



## FreeCell (May 21, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> have heard really good things about the LoJack systems, also, if its possible, NorthStar has sat. tracking built in, but i dont know if it can be fitted to any car.


I hear onstar is only for those luxury cars from GM


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

DEI makes an excellent satellite tracking system that integrates with the DEI 881 alarm system.


----------



## FreeCell (May 21, 2004)

nice alarm system but who the hell cares about your car when the alarm goes off right? i had my car stolen for 2 days even with a good alarm system in it.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

FreeCell said:


> I hear onstar is only for those luxury cars from GM


It's comes in the new Cavalier...I don't think it's just the luxury cars from GM that's getting OnStar.

Sam's suggestion is :thumbup:


----------



## FreeCell (May 21, 2004)

well..i don't have a GM..i've got a mercedez and a nissan


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

FreeCell said:


> nice alarm system but who the hell cares about your car when the alarm goes off right? i had my car stolen for 2 days even with a good alarm system in it.


The DEI system (and many other quality alarms as well) are easily capable of disabling the engine if the vehicle is started without disarming the system.

If you're good, the modularity of DEI's alarms allow you to build an alarm system that is essentially failsafe. Although it may not prevent your car from being broken into in the first place, it might just limit your loss to a couple CDs instead of your entire car.

...and yes, Onstar is available in all GM and GM-related offerings, including Saab and Subaru. It cannot currently be retrofitted into any vehicle, though.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Funny as it is, the best tracking devices are actually in your cellular phone. You are being watched. If you get lucky enough to have your cell in your car while it is stolen, it shall all be good.


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

I got LoJack the only thing is YOU have to call when they take but it aint moving right now since i crashed last night and the axle is bent like a mofo  damn 215 40 tire in the back


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

FreeCell said:


> well..i don't have a GM..i've got a mercedez and a nissan


Ummm...but you are the one that said that Onstar is only available on the luxury line of GM vehicles. I was just posting otherwise....

:dumbass:


----------

